# Aristo C-16 & LGB Mogul size compatible ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sunday, April 18, 2010

Hello:

Are the 1:24 Aristo C-16 and the 1:22.5 LGB Mogul reasonably compatible in size?
Do the models correctly reflect the prototype size comparison or does the LGB Mogul look hugely oversized in relation to the Aristo C-16 ?

Thank you

Norman


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The LGB Mogul is a bit larger than the Delton/Aristo C-16, but they are--as you say--"reasonably compatible" in size. The Delton/Aristo loco is a 1:24 model of a rather small 2-8-0, and the LGB mogul is a 1:22.5 model of a similarly-sized 2-6-0. However, since narrow gauge locos came in a wide variety of sizes, it's perfectly plausible to have a 2-6-0 that's just a bit larger than a 2-8-0. I was hoping I had a photo showing the both of them together, as my dad runs both the mogul and 2-8-0s on his railroad, but I couldn't find one in my collection. Rest assured, though, that they look perfectly acceptable together. 

Later, 

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

They look pretty good together.

To me, the biggest visible scale difference between the 1:24 scale Aristo C-16 and roughly 1:22.5 Mogul is the width. The C-16 is not as wide as the mogul.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Like everything else size is relative to what appeals to you. I had both but never found reason to run them together partially because I thought the Aristo rolling stock looked best with the C-16 and the LGB rolling stock looked best with the Moguls, Forneys etc. It really does not matter what anyone else thinks but I would be sure to see them together with rolling stock before making a decision.

One thing to keep in mind is that both types of locomotives came in a great variety of sizes so from that viewpoint the relative size should not be too important.

Perhaps much more important is the matter of couplers in that the Aristo/Delton couplers can prove pretty problematic when trying to mate them with other brands.

Jerry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I will say this: the LGB Mogul looks good with LGB and Bachmann rolling stock behind it and though somewhat smallish, it also doesn't look too small in front of AMS 1:20.3 rolling stock. However, the LGB Mogul looks too large in front of Delton/HLW/Aristo Delton Classic 1:24 rolling stock. The Aristo C-16, on the other hand, looks fine in front of_ both _1:24 and LGB/Bachmann 1:22.5 rolling stock so take your pick!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

However, the LGB Mogul looks too large in front of Delton/HLW/Aristo Delton Classic 1:24 rolling stock. 
I'll have to disagree there. There's really no difference in size between the Delton and LGB freight equipment that would be out of character for differences between prototype narrow gauge rolling stock. I've never found the Delton stuff to look remotely small behind the mogul. The Delton (now made by Hartland) passenger cars are lower, and look a bit small behind the mogul, but for the freight equipment, I don't see any visual problems. Perhaps I'm just used to it, as the Delton stuff has been the dominant equipment on my dad's railroad, but the Delton stuff scales very well in both 1:24 and 1:22 for typical narrow gauge freight equipment. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, for freight I'll agree with you. My comment was really directed toward the passenger equipment. Y'know it's really a shame that the Delton stuff wasn't 1:22.5 as it is really very well done! Of course, it's just my opinion.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought for sure someone would post of photo of the two together, but since none have been posted this is the best I can do.

Behind a USA rotary plow is an Aristo C-16 tender with a cover that I scracthbuilt.. That's an LGB mogul in the consist as well. Note the width difference if you can. Apart from that they seem to fit together alright. 





















And as far as HLW cars looking good with an LGB mogul, I think they work great. Same width. But I only have Hartland flats and gons, none of their former Delton passenger equipment. This photo shows some of the flats (I modified a bit) in a consist with an LGB mogul and LGB gons:


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My comment was really directed toward the passenger equipment. Y'know it's really a shame that the Delton stuff wasn't 1:22.5 as it is really very well done! 
Definitely no argument there. I love those arched windows! Very graceful. I saw a set of 4 the other day at Caboose for something like $100 or something insane like that. Boy was I ever tempted. Some day... 

Later, 

K


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

The ol Delton coaches are still easily my favorite coach sets, and still the most run on my layout, using C-16s and Accucraft 1:24 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 on the head plus a large number of home made 1:24 scale locos... I have 5 Delton coach sets in different schemes, and no longer own any LGB coaches. Delton's coaches were very well made with detail above the standard of the day. Most of my stock is Delton, not much Bachmann or LGB at all left. I like the detail far more on the Delton stuff, but the freight stock does sit high due to the oversized trucks. Had the trucks also been scale, the freight stock would hunker down and then you'd notice the scale difference more between them and the 1:22.5 gear. 

David.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my set of Deltons with an Aristo C-16 pulling them. Still one of my favorite trains.











Doc


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Perhaps this photo says it best...













Note the size difference in size between the tiny 1:1 Eureka & Palisades 4-4-0 and the Durango & Silverton (D&RGW) rolling stock.

Jerry


----------

